# New guy offering free arrows



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Weclome to the site No need to buy friends were all here for knowledge and fun! If you post your arrows in the FREE area i'm sure someone would snaop these up. Once again welcome.

DJ


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk sam4836. If you post your arrows here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=122 I'm sure someone will happily accept them.  Have fun here.


----------



## kittykat867 (Mar 8, 2007)

*...*

:wink: Firemanbrown was looking for donations for his archery class.....
You could check with him.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## OhioBigBuckBoy (Jan 14, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT sent you a PM


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks for the warm welcome. All the arrows are spoken for, makes me wish I hade more to give away. Now if you will excuse me, I have to go post on the numbers thread to get my post count up and gain some street cred


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*free arrows*

starting out with the right foot, god bless and have fun


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

*arrows*

My son is Physical Education Teacher at Redbank Valley High School. He is starting archery in the school down there. There is 700 kids involved ,graded 7-12. Several A.T'ers are helping and sending arrows and a few releases for the smaller kids. I am sure he can use them. Welcome to A.t. It is very addicting and you will find yourself spending way to much time on here.
I sent you a PM about the arrows and the address to the High School.
Thanks and welcome aboard.

This would benefit a lot of kids.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

